# Calling all Tassie Yakkers



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Fellow Tassie Yakkers (and anyone who maybe down here at the final time decided upon),

This is the start (I hope) of trying to organise a Yak Day for all Tasmanian AKFF'ers and anyone else we can get to come along. First off I would like to narrow us down to a Date and a Place, so the Poll above is for us to choose a Month that suits the majority of us.

So the choices are :
October
November
December

If you can please place a preference for a date as well in your reply? Then if you could please reply with your preferred venue, whether it be:
Craigbourne, 
the South Esk River, 
St Helens, 
Lake St. Clair, 
Pedder 
etc 
etc.

Obviously the choice of location might dictate whether this is an over night or a day trip. Also please place in your reply with your willingness to rough it or if you need the comforts of a cabin or hotel even.

So maybe the reply Template should look like this:

*Date:* October (late)
*Place:* Lake St Clair
*Duration:* Overnight
*Accommodation:* Cabin/Hotell as I'm a wuss who like 4 solid walls and a roof. :lol: 
*Travel:* due to being a one car family may have to rent one for the duration

Hopefully no matter what the final date and place is we will get a good turn up and have a good time.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Date: November (early) 
Place: Lake St Clair 
Duration: Overnight 
Accommodation: Camping (though I don't own a tent :roll: )/Cabin/Hotel 
Travel: due to being a one car family may have to rent one for the duration


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

John

Hope you get this off the ground a bunch of akffers getting together is quite memorable and enjoyable, particularly if an overnight campout is involved :wink:


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Date: November (or any of the other 11 months of the year)
Place: Somewhere I can catch a trout
Duration: As long as it takes (so it'll probably have to be overnighter  )
Accommodation: Tent
Travel: When we decide on a date I'll plead with the Mrs for the car.

I haven't fished for trout for more than 10 years. So I'm really out of touch with where to go.  So those in the know can come up with the hot spot.

Cheers
Vert


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi John
No need to apologize for 'hijacking' the thread - what you're doing here is a much better idea.
I'm keen to be involved in an overnight or day trip, December would be my preferred month, with ANY destination, they're all good. I'd rather camp out than stay in four walls, and I can help others who might need transport, although I can probably only take one more boat.
I reckon this trip is a good idea!
Peter


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

I have holidays during December and i pleased just to tag along anywhere!

Cheers Barra


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I am keen to do Pedder again. Minimal boat traffic, heaps of fish and spectacular scenery. Would prefer to go November, could throw some camping gear in the yaks and get away from the two access points.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

I could be in, november or december would be my picks and overnight could work though I can't make any guarrantees as it depends on specific dates and notice. Would love to go to pedder as it looks like a really pretty spot that I've never visitted but a downstream through trip on a river (south esk or other) could also be a goer. 
As a side issue, if anyone is in the north and wants to hook up for a sesh, give me a yell.
Cheers
Col.


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

Pedder's good for me, good camping at Edgar Dam, good fishing, fireplaces, can always find sheltered water, not too far to drive, should be quiet at that time of year.


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

I've always wanted to fish Pedder.

And this kinda sells it pretty well... 


Scott said:


> Minimal boat traffic, heaps of fish and spectacular scenery.


Cheers
Vert


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Okay looks like Pedder will be the place to go, no Mr Biteys there :lol:

I will sort out the possible dates and get back to everyone soon


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok so Lake Pedder and it's monster Trout appear to be our targets.

I am working under the assumption that everyone (except Scott and myself) has a Monday to Friday type job and yes my assumptions have been very badly wrong in the past so let me know if this is the case please?

The dates to look at for a trip to pedder would be:

November 4, 5 (should allow for entries into the Fishing Comp)
November 11,12
November 18, 19.
November 26, 27
December 2,3 (should allow for entries into the Fishing Comp)
December 9,10

All the above dates are weekends. I have not gone too far into December as Christmas is too close.

Can everyone who can attend please pick a date?

Also please feel free to invite others with Yaks, or even Canoes, I will most likely be bringing a guy with a 15 foot Canandian Canoe along. Will confirm once we have a date set that suits the majority.

Once we get a date confirmed I will organise the meeting point, communal gear etc.


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

Lets shoot for 11th and 12th of November, not too close to Christmas, not too close to winter.
Peter


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Peter_M said:


> Lets shoot for 11th and 12th of November, not too close to Christmas, not too close to winter.
> Peter


I will throw my lot behind this date as well, lets get it rolling, unless too many others can't make that date?

Anyone seen Scott lately? He is the one who originally suggested Pedder to me many months ago, it would be good for him to be there too.


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

That weekend is looking okay for me too. It gives me one weekend between the Arthurs trip I'm doing on the 21st/22nd Oct to make up some brownie points for this trip. :wink: :wink:

Cheers
Craig


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Well it's been a couple of months and all is quiet. What's the go?

If the Pedder trip ain't going to happen this coming weekend maybe we should be looking at another date and/or another venue. :?:

I can't do the 9th of December cause I'll be doing the Toy Run. But the 2,3 December is free at the moment. If weekends are too hard for all at the moment we could always do a day trip out to Craigebourne or Meadowbank.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Vert, the Tassie contingent must have headed North to greener pastures as they haven't been around lately. I just figured I would do Pedder myself for a couple of days mid week in the next couple of months. If you are still keen, I could probably do a weekend early in the new year.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm keen. 

I could probably even manage to do it midweek in January sometime.


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm sorry Vert - I'm just not going to be able to manage a full weekend at this time of year. I'll be on holidays all of January though, so that is probably a goer. I reckon I'll be going out Sat or Sunday morning this weekend, probably launching at Blackmans Bay. The Aussie salmon are on the bite apparently. More details as the weather picture becomes clearer. You and any of the Tas Yakkers are welcome to join me, of course. Have you heard from John - maybe he's gone to Melbourne?
Peter


----------

